

Netflix lets its staff take as much holiday as they want, whenever they want - mickeyben
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/7945719/Netflix-lets-its-staff-take-as-much-holiday-as-they-want-whenever-they-want-and-it-works.html

======
movingtohawaii
Amazing, I can imagine how effective this policy would be. For me I would
definitely feel guilty taking a vacation day when I know I had important stuff
to do, or I had been slacking. However, I can't speak for the sociopaths who
work there.

~~~
transburgh
I worked at a startup that had the same policy. As long as the team is
responsible and driven it is not an issue.

